# Other Animals > Other Pets >  green anoles and fire belly toad

## Buoford5000

i have a tall tank and was wondering if i could put green anoles and fire belly toads in it if not is the any pthe animal i could


Sent from my iphone using tapatalk

----------


## Fbt123

Short answer is no. Never mix species unless you're an animal expert or are very experienced with frogs. Dont mix fire belly toads with other frogs and reptiles because they secrete a toxin that kills the other animals. Im sure another member will say more about why you cant mix species but thats all i really know

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF!  Mixing frog's species or frogs with other animals is not recommended.  It's a matter of stress, different parameters, and frog toxins.  If you search forum will find lengthy discussions on subject  :Smile:  .

----------


## Monza geckos

That and the fire bellies would probably have a go at the anoles

----------


## limnologist

ive done it before, neither bothered the other, but, you can never be sure. also, ive been doin this for a very long time and know all their equirments like the back of my hand. I think, as long as you keep them all fat, and you keep a very thick substrate and a water dish in the branches and on the ground, there will be no problems (also, they would all have to be kept the same size)

----------

